# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Pauls daughter- whatsherface

## Abi

What is Pauls daughter called? Shes really annoying, but i ont even know what shes called!

Des anyone else find whoever she is, really annoying?

----------


## feelingyellow

Lol, yeah she is a bit - and her name is Elle.

----------


## Debs

she is very annoying abi i agree!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i'm not sure who she's supposed to be as a character if you get me. is she supposed to be a scheming teenager trying to wheedle herself back into Paul's life, or is she just misunderstood? i know that could just be part of her character but she is doing some pretty nasty stuff to Izzy. and she's friends with Sky, and Sky sees through all schemers!

----------


## sheilamarie

i sort of like her but not really

----------


## Katy

elle is really annoying i cant believe she drugged Izzy.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

her real name is lucinda and sometimes paul calls her that but she like to be called elle so if you hear 'lucinda' its her

yeh and she must hav eput something in that coffee yesterday as she didnt want her dad to drink it.

----------


## chimwemwe

she is rather annoying

----------


## kirsty_g

i find her annoying to

----------


## Katy

ho can you get Elle from Lucinda!!!!! its beyond me.

----------


## feelingyellow

> ho can you get Elle from Lucinda!!!!! its beyond me.


lol me too - maybe a middle name??

----------


## Katy

yeh it could be.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but where exactly did she come from i mean whos her mum

----------


## feelingyellow

> yeah but where exactly did she come from i mean whos her mum


someone called gail lol

----------


## Katy

i thought she was leaving the other day. We canall wish.

----------


## willsmummy

Yes Gail was Pauls wife in about 1989(ish). She had IVF to conceive and left him. I felt really old when Elle turned up, as I remember Gail getting preggers with her. She's a pain in the bot though isn't she?

----------


## Abi

Has she gone now? Or is she coming back?!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Has she gone now? Or is she coming back?!


she didn't go lol

----------


## Abi

Didn't she?! I swear she went?!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Didn't she?! I swear she went?!


Noooooooo, he hugged them both at the same time... it was rather disturbing   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

:EEK!:  But...she....... i swear she left!!

----------


## feelingyellow

> But...she....... i swear she left!!


she didn't lol! check out the neighbours catch up on their website and see!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

That Sucks!!! I still swear she left..... maybe i imagined it...... :Searchme:

----------


## feelingyellow

> That Sucks!!! I still swear she left..... maybe i imagined it......


no you just dreamed it!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

Probably was hoping it to happen so much that i thought it really did!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Probably was hoping it to happen so much that i thought it really did!!!


Lmao, maybe she'll be axed *crosses fingers*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> someone called gail lol


yeah i heard paul mention gail i remember her in it years ago but i dont remember them having a daughter?????

----------


## Katy

Abi you didnt dream it i got excite to when she was leaving but tem out of the blue Paul said she should stay!!!!!!! im still not over the shock.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like elle every soap should have a good soap bitch and its some rivalry for izzy

----------


## chimwemwe

> yeah but where exactly did she come from i mean whos her mum


go to www.perfectblend.net and you will find out all about paul and his family

----------


## feelingyellow

> ho can you get Elle from Lucinda!!!!! its beyond me.


Just had a thought today - Lucinda begins with the letter L - maybe she got called it and then changed the spelling.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

never even thought of that you could be right

----------

